# 6.5 saum



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

this looks very interesting seems there is no down fall to this other than maybe brass being a little tough to find

http://forum.snipershide.com/snipers-hi ... -saum.html


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Kurt,

I've been watching the 7mm and 6.5mm RSAUM rounds for quit a while. I was going to put together a 7SAUM as my magnum caliber, for the big critters in the USA and for Extreme long range shooting. But like you've said, brass is a little hard to get a hold of. I'm sure you could find it eventually if you talk to the right people. My next project is in the works, i'll start a thread here in a couple of months when all the pieces start coming together.

If you're thinking about a very good long range round these two would be a really good choice.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.accurateshooter.com/cartridge-guides/7mm/

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

the parameters are probaly the most impressive part of the caliber with 3300 rounds of bbl life and still going is nice to.
24" barrel
9 pounds or under with scope and sling and mag
short action
low recoil
keep at 58,000 PSI or less
at or under 6 mils to 1000
1000 ft lbs energy left at 1000 Yards

there is not doubt when you get way long the heavy 7's will really out run a lot of stuff but I really like low recoil that is one reason it is just fun to go shoot the creed

between not getting the boat out and it so sloppy with the wet 14 inches of snow and not shooting I am getting some major cabin fever.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Kurt,
youve already got the 6.5 covered with the creed, now just put together a 7 saum. Iv looked into them pretty hard as a extreme long range round for 1000yd + shooting. The extremely high bc bullets that a guy can sling with the 6.5-7mm is just crazy.

Im going stir crazy too. Just waiting on components. 
Xdeano


----------

